# Butts,henry,jasper ,



## DEAD EYE (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking for land to lease in butts ,henry, jasper and spalding co. and surounding countys from 250 to 500 acres. for hunting deer, turkey and small game also.For family club. 2016 hunting season.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Dec 22, 2015)

still looking


----------



## KGrant44289 (Jan 2, 2016)

Are you looking to start a Club? If so I'd be interested in joining.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Jan 11, 2016)

still looking


----------



## DEAD EYE (Oct 25, 2016)

Still looking


----------

